# Supersized Massages on an Actual Massage Table?



## largenlovely (Apr 16, 2018)

Hey folks, i'm wondering how massage tables hold up on super fatties? anyone ever gotten a professional massage at close to 500 pounds?


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Apr 16, 2018)

I've actually had a conversation about this before with a friend of mine that is a massage therapist. Most will hold at least 300 pounds. Hers can hold over 500 I'm sure because we have both sat on it at the same time without any signs of it straining. I'm not sure what brand it is, I'd have to ask.


----------



## largenlovely (Apr 16, 2018)

ah ok, then i guess i might have to call around and check each place. i was wondering if it was a pipe dream and that they wouldn't be able to hold me at all haha so i'm at least glad to know that some of them would. 





AmyJo1976 said:


> I've actually had a conversation about this before with a friend of mine that is a massage therapist. Most will hold at least 300 pounds. Hers can hold over 500 I'm sure because we have both sat on it at the same time without any signs of it straining. I'm not sure what brand it is, I'd have to ask.


----------



## Tad (Apr 17, 2018)

I don't know if you remember former poster Weeze, but she is a massage therapist, so I reached out to her on another site where she is still active, and she had this to say;



> I would call around and ask if the place has a hydraulic table. If they do, it's safe, if not I wouldn't risk it, even if the therapist says their table can hold over 500, I broke a standard table at 340 even though they supposedly hold up to 450 or whatever. A hydraulic (Oakworks brand, if you want to get specific but I doubt a place would give her that info, but maybe?) like what we have at my spa has literally held 700+ lbs of people because a few of us sat on one during a staff meeting at once, and the table was completely fine. I've also had men close to 500ish on my table and again, on the hydraulic table completely fine.


----------



## largenlovely (Apr 24, 2018)

oh sorry Tad, i didn't see this reply, but that is hugely helpful. thank you so much  hopefully someone around here has one that is capable.




Tad said:


> I don't know if you remember former poster Weeze, but she is a massage therapist, so I reached out to her on another site where she is still active, and she had this to say;


----------



## DragonFly (May 17, 2018)

I’ve had a massage at over 500, the issue was being face down and how the head support worked. The massage therapist put extra towels under my head so I could breath. The other issue is the width of the table and my arms dangling. A good MT will know to tuck the sheet to support your arms. Good luck


----------



## GummyBear (May 20, 2018)

If your ever in Colorado, I have a fantastic massage therapist, that will only work on chubby to supersized women, he use to work for the Dallas Cowboys as a MT for them. First massage is free, he uses baby oil, soft music and the massage is about 2 1/2 hours long. I think if u like how he does massages I think its 50 bucks per session.

If you are interested please contact me in private thank you!


----------



## DragonFly (May 21, 2018)

GummyBear said:


> If your ever in Colorado, I have a fantastic massage therapist, that will only work on chubby to supersized women, he use to work for the Dallas Cowboys as a MT for them. First massage is free, he uses baby oil, soft music and the massage is about 2 1/2 hours long. I think if u like how he does massages I think its 50 bucks per session.
> 
> If you are interested please contact me in private thank you!


That sounds fantastic! Is the table he uses extra wide?


----------



## GummyBear (May 21, 2018)

Yes. Here is me on his table. I’m also extra wide as well.
I included a pic of Maverick and his table so u guys can see. Super nice and he knows what he is doing. He also asks what type of massage u prefer and if u have any pain or soreness!

He really is amazing and he only caters to women especially plus size!


----------



## DragonFly (May 21, 2018)

Thank you for the picture! And yes that is a wide table! Looks comfortable


----------



## GummyBear (May 22, 2018)

DragonFly said:


> Thank you for the picture! And yes that is a wide table! Looks comfortable


Its actual very comfortable!! I have fallen asleep on his table, which is really hard to do!


----------



## Fantasist (May 29, 2018)

GummyBear said:


> View attachment 130076
> Yes. Here is me on his table. I’m also extra wide as well.
> I included a pic of Maverick and his table so u guys can see. Super nice and he knows what he is doing. He also asks what type of massage u prefer and if u have any pain or soreness!
> 
> He really is amazing and he only caters to women especially plus size!


This picture makes me want to head to Colorado right now! Too far away I could really use a massage.


----------



## DragonFly (May 30, 2018)

Fantasist said:


> This picture makes me want to head to Colorado right now! Too far away I could really use a massage.



I agree! I’m east coast, maybe a cross nation road trip lol


----------



## GummyBear (May 31, 2018)

Duplicate Message


----------



## GummyBear (May 31, 2018)

DragonFly said:


> I agree! I’m east coast, maybe a cross nation road trip lol


He is worth your time and energy! Also he only works with plus size women at his home. If he is doing outcall like at a hotel or something, he will do anyone, including men (but he double charges them), hairy body and baby oil, don't mix. LFMAO. He likes working on the thicker, broader and heavier women, he use to work for the Dallas Cowboys as a MT, so he knows exactly what he is doing!!


----------



## SSBHM (Jun 7, 2018)

Do other SS people get asked, "can you lay on your stomach?"

The last time I got a massage the person sized me up and asked in an innocent tone that question. I said sure but actually it was a little difficult. Seems like maybe I should sit. 

Have others thought about this too?


----------



## DragonFly (Jun 7, 2018)

SSBHM said:


> Do other SS people get asked, "can you lay on your stomach?"
> 
> The last time I got a massage the person sized me up and asked in an innocent tone that question. I said sure but actually it was a little difficult. Seems like maybe I should sit.
> 
> Have others thought about this too?


I’ve never been asked but I prefer to no lay in my stomach. It is just not comfortable


----------



## largenlovely (Jun 7, 2018)

wishing i lived in Denver right about now lol 

I actually prefer to lay on my stomach. I've been doing it since as long as i can remember and have just always done it. I use a lot of pillows to prop me up though. so that helps a lot


----------



## SSBHM (Jun 9, 2018)

Pillows? I've never gotten asked if I need a pillow. That would help. Masseuses I have gone to have a face cradle that is even with or even below the line of the table.


----------



## DragonFly (Jun 9, 2018)

SSBHM said:


> Pillows? I've never gotten asked if I need a pillow. That would help. Masseuses I have gone to have a face cradle that is even with or even below the line of the table.




They should be able to raise that head rest to make you more comfortable and if it is still too low a rolled up towel or two can help support your head


----------



## SSBHM (Jun 12, 2018)

Dragon I think I'd need a stack of towels hun, about 3 feet deep, lol.


----------



## DragonFly (Jun 12, 2018)

SSBHM said:


> Dragon I think I'd need a stack of towels hun, about 3 feet deep, lol.



I hear you! It is their job to make you comfortable! I wish they would use the table that they use for doing facials and that kind of thing. They are usually more like a lounge chair, they can be flat but adjust where the feet can go up and the head can go up.


----------



## SSBHM (Jun 12, 2018)

lol, feet up, head up, yikes! It sounds like a torture device! I don't bend a lot in the middle - I mean of course I can sit, but laying down I think my shape is sort of like this: _~^~__, if you can picture it.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jun 12, 2018)

I agree, feet and head up at the same time does not sound comfortable at all!


----------



## DragonFly (Jun 12, 2018)

AmyJo1976 said:


> I agree, feet and head up at the same time does not sound comfortable at all!





SSBHM said:


> lol, feet up, head up, yikes! It sounds like a torture device! I don't bend a lot in the middle - I mean of course I can sit, but laying down I think my shape is sort of like this: _~^~__, if you can picture it.


I did not do the explanation of the table justic. What I describes sound like I’m trying to fold you like a taco!


----------



## SSBHM (Jun 12, 2018)

I guess I would describe myself as a soft shell taco, but I could still imagine a crunch, lol


----------

